# Dog stroller?



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am looking into buying a smaller dog stroller for my 6 lb Havanese puppy. She is 6 months old. I like to take her along with me but there are places I need to have her in a carier. I use a back pack type dog carier that can be wheeled too but I do not like how it puts her side ways when I wheel her. Also it draws a lot of attention in stores. 

I looked at Outward Hound's little dark blue stroller and wondered if that would work.

http://www.entirelypets.com/wa.html?mr:trackingCode=4E938A05-EC27-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&mr:referralID=NA&origin=pla&mr:adType=pla&mr:ad=17558089630&mr:keyword={keyword}&mr:match={matchtype}&mr:filter=39002458630&gclid=COGgtPP8lLMCFW1yQgodWD4A5w

This would also put her in front of me instead of trailing behind me like in the back pack dog carier on wheels.

Anyone familiar with this stroller or another smaller lower to the ground stroller for dogs? I want a darker color.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Amazon.com: Classic Teal 4 Wheel Pet Stroller: Pet Supplies

this is the stroller I have, and honestly, I ADORE it!! It is light, easy to use, plently of room/ventilation and secure for Tillie and is awesome to carry stuff in!!  I don't know how I survived her first year without a stroller! As silly as I feel sometimes pushing her in it, it is SO worth it.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Tammy! How big is Tillie? I am glad you feel so possitive about the stroller.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.petstrollerworld.com/dgr-drmnst02-gr.html

This is the one that I have. With some additional parts purchased, it converts to a bike trailer which is what I primarily use it for. It seems a little pricey (about $325 for the trailer/stroller combo) but I absolutely love it. I have two Havs, about 9 months old one 17 lbs and one 14 lbs and they both fit nicely in this mini version. This website has a lot of stroller options if this isn't the right one for you. Hope that helps!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the website. That bike trailer is dog on cute! The videos on there are fun to watch. I think I need more something for store shopping but I will go to the website to look at some other options. Thanks!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is a link to all of Amazon's current offering for dogs: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n...roller&ie=UTF8&qid=1350939519&rnid=2619534011

There are lots of colors to choose from.

I bought a stroller that would fit both of my dogs (12 + 16 lbs). I measured them laying side by side and looked at the interior dimensions of strollers to make sure they would fit. They do, and they love to go in the stroller.

it is no longer being carried not carrying it on Amazon, but Discount Ramps has it on their clearance page. You may not want to get one this large, but your puppy will not stay tiny, and it is hard to predict how much he will eventually weigh.

http://www.discountramps.com/cat-dog-stroller.htm


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Anna6 said:


> Thanks Tammy! How big is Tillie? I am glad you feel so possitive about the stroller.


Tillie is on the small side at 9 lbs, but there is plenty of room for a 12-13 lb hav, I bet...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have that stroller and love it! I wanted to get a cheap stroller for Fred after he had knee surgery. I actually fell in love with the stroller and so did my dog sitter. She still uses it for my 7 lb Bella! It is so light and easy. I had the AT3 very expensive stroller, but sold it because it was too heavy and cumbersome. This little Outward Hound one is so easy to fold up and throw into the back of my car.

This is fred in the stroller. You can see he has plenty of room and he is 15 lbs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is the stroller a bit cheaper on Amazon:

Amazon.com: Kyjen Outward Hound Walk 'n Roll Pet Stroller, Navy Blue: Pet Supplies


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

If anyone can make a suggestion about how to keep Henry IN the stroller, please let me know.
We have been practicing here around the house but he always wants to jump out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My stroller has tethers and clips from both sides, so you can keep the dog from jumping out. But from a practical standpoint, we keep our zipped up most of the time (the whole reason we use it is to keep a low profile in places that might not want dogs) with a cute fleece blanket over the front. Everyone just assumes there's a sleeping baby in there.:biggrin1:


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Aaaahhhh Fred looks so cute! He is adorable. At 15 lbs he looks like he has plenty of space. This picture of him in the stroller was very helpful to see. I also liked your input on the bigger stroller. I have back issues and do not really want to deal with a stroller that is too big. Nina's parents were 7 and 10 lb, so I think this Outward Bound stroller will be plenty of big for her. When I put her measurements in the calculator she came out as 7 lb 2 oz as adult. No plans for another Havanese as I am busy with her. Thanks for the link at amazon. That is a great price including shipping and I already put it in the basket.



lfung5 said:


> I have that stroller and love it! I wanted to get a cheap stroller for Fred after he had knee surgery. I actually fell in love with the stroller and so did my dog sitter. She still uses it for my 7 lb Bella! It is so light and easy. I had the AT3 very expensive stroller, but sold it because it was too heavy and cumbersome. This little Outward Hound one is so easy to fold up and throw into the back of my car.
> 
> This is fred in the stroller. You can see he has plenty of room and he is 15 lbs.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

gelbergirl said:


> If anyone can make a suggestion about how to keep Henry IN the stroller, please let me know.
> We have been practicing here around the house but he always wants to jump out.


Obviously we do not have our stroller yet but in her rolling back pack I can zip her all the way in. There are also small leashes with metal clips inside I could clip Nina's harness onto. I also notice that Nina is more subdued in a new environment and she settles down just looking around. I do talk to her frequently to reasure her.

Henry is a beautiful boy. His coat is very pretty.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I also have a bad back and looking at the outward hound stroller, it is VERY low to the ground, I know I could not comfortably get Tillie in and out of that low of a stroller....
Just a thought.
Also, about keeping them IN, does it have a zipper???
The one we have is fully enclosed and has awesome cup holders and a place to stash stuff underneath! ound:


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Good point Tammy. I usually have others with me that could help put her in and out. I do not think Nina would be able to do that herself. She doesn't jump on the couch either yet. Hmmm... I might need to rethink.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

krandall said:


> But from a practical standpoint, we keep our zipped up most of the time (the whole reason we use it is to keep a low profile in places that might not want dogs) with a cute fleece blanket over the front. Everyone just assumes there's a sleeping baby in there.:biggrin1:


This is exactly what I am thinking.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The outward hound does not have a clip to hold them in. That was a bit of a drawback. I took a lanyard and wrapped it around the metal. That worked well. Here are a couple pictures!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know that and showing your clever solution. I don't think Nina would/could jump out and I do not plan to use it open in the store but it is good to know since it can be used open.


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

We have the Medium HoundAbout Bicycle Trailer 
and stroller kit for Ricky and we love it!!

It has an adjustable safety leash for inside the trailer 
and the medium has lots of room and windows!

When Ricky had his ACL surgeries and couldn't walk, 
he couldn't have been more comfy being pushed around 
in the stroller!!The only problem was that he liked it so 
much he didn't want to walk after he recovered

http://www.solvitproducts.com/products-ls798_1_ls-i30_i.aspx


----------

